# World Suicide Prevention



## Mari (Sep 6, 2008)

September 10th is World Suicide Prevention Day. On that day events will be taking place in communities across Canada and indeed the world to; break the silence, remember those who have died by suicide, provide comfort to those affected by suicide, to increase public awareness, concern and participation for this important public health problem and ask our governments to support a national strategy for suicide prevention.  For more information on the Canadian Association for Suicide Prevention’s (CASP) and its blue print for a National Strategy for Suicide Prevention go to http://www.casp-acps.ca


----------



## Retired (Sep 6, 2008)

Mari,

This website provides a wealth of information to anyone interested in the subject of suicide prevention.

There is also a directory of suicide crisis centers across Canada listed HERE

Thank you for making us aware of this.


----------



## Mari (Sep 9, 2008)

TSOW.

Thank-you for providing the additional link for suicide crisis centres. :read: Mari


----------

